# 38spl in 357 cases??



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour tout l'monde,
well another question I need an answer to!
Is it safe use 38spl loads in 357cases.:smt102
I've been given 500 Winchester 357 mag cases by a friend. I dont want to buy mag primers as I have just bought 5000 small pistol primers.
So any advice guys?:smt1099

Merci et bonne tir.

fusil


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Magnum primers are not required for .357 Magnum. A few loads will call for magnum primers but there are plenty of good loads that use standard primers. Good luck. :smt028


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't do that, but it is a known fact that you'll need probably 10% more powder when using 38 sp loads in 357 cases.

It would rather be safer, than dangerous, I reckon


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I routinely use mid range .38 Spl. loads in my .357 cases.

If you look through a few load manuals you will find "Cowboy" loads for .357 cases that are comparable to hi end .38's.

Use a fairly hi bulk powder so the case isn't near empty.

It eliminates ring around the collar in the cylinder.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci TOF :smt1099

Looked in my French reloading book and found 'cowboy' loads at 3gr's of Vectan BA10. :smt071
I'll try 10 this weekend and let you all know.:smt023

Bon weekend mes amis,
fusil


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

How you doing TOF,
I've been away for awhile since pretty busy, I'm back for a little chat now.

I concur there is a host of benefits in using 357 brass for either 38 or 357 loads.

One great disadvantage if you are using moonclips though: 357 are darn slow to load, too long and spindly, whereas 38's load pretty fast onto my 627-PC.
It applies to speedloaders as well probably, although less strictly.

Of course I've got carbon rings, don't seem to give any probs though, I clean the wheel chambers regularly.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

mccoy said:


> How you doing TOF,
> I've been away for awhile since pretty busy, I'm back for a little chat now.
> 
> I concur there is a host of benefits in using 357 brass for either 38 or 357 loads.
> ...


I'm doing great mccoy, thank you, still enjoying shooting and retirement. Welcome back.

I tried shortening some .38 special cases a while back to enhance unload/reload cycle for the IPSC game. They loaded and ejected well but didn't shoot very accurate. I now load everything in full length .357's. Some soft practice and some walk in the woods loads. I can use one setting of dies for all that way.
If I used the 357 more I would realy like moon clip capability but only carry it in the woods.

I went back to something with more rounds that could be reloaded quickly for IPSC. :anim_lol:

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------

